# XAP,  Gameplay optimieren



## dronus (12. Feb 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe vor einem Jahr dieses Spiel entwickelt und immer mal wieder nachgebessert, bin jedoch immenoch nicht ganz zufrieden damit.

Es handelt sich um ein "weit weniger stupides" wildes Ballerspiel

Zu Erklärung was zu tun ist, einfach das Intro ansehen.
http://hirnsohle.de/xap.htm (260kb, JRE>1.4)


Das Spiel ist sehr hektisch, was Probleme mit der Steuerung bereitet. So ist die Spielqualität sehr von einer guten Maus abhängig, da ich als Besitzer eines Trackballs es scheinbar sehr viel leichter habe, wie ich an den armseligen Zuwächsen der Highscore feststelle. 
Besonders nervig ist der Verlust des Fokus, wenn man neben das Applet trifft. Ich habe schon das Popup-Menu des Browsers eleminiert, aber dennoch neigt man dazu, danebenzuklicken, schlimmstenfalls dadurch die Seite zu verlassen.
Da der Fokusverlust nicht automatisch zu einem "Applet.stop();" führt, wie ich zunächst erhofft hatte, verliert man wertvolle Reaktionszeit, die einem das Spiel kosten kann.

Hat irgendjemand eine idee, wie man (ohne das Spiel "ruhig" zu machen) es angenehmer spielen könnte?
Oder kann ich irgendwie in so einem Fall automatisch in eine Spielpause gehen?

(Ich hatte daran gedacht schlimmstenfalls das Applet viel größer zu machen, und einen schwarzen Rahmen um das Spiel zu lassen.) 
Es ist definitiv ein Problem, wenn man nach eine Viertelstunde Spielen schwitzend am Endgegner knabbert, und dann den Browser in den Hintergrund klickt :-( 

danke fürs Anschauen und/oder gute Ratschläge,
Paul


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Feb 2005)

Dazu sag ich nur:


> -- Opera Java Console --
> 
> Java vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc.
> Java version: 1.5.0
> ...


----------



## Beni (12. Feb 2005)

Du kannst doch abhören, wenn du den Fokus verlierst (FocusListener), und dann eine Pause einschalten.

P.S. wirklich extrem hastig das Spiel, wäre nett, wenn man die Tastatur einsetzen könnte.


----------



## dronus (13. Feb 2005)

@Beni
Mensch.. danke.

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter...
Ich dachte irgendwie, ich muss immer über start/stop gehen, da das ja so über den browser gesteuert wird.
Habs aktualisiert & upgeloaded, nicht schlecht so. vor allem wirkt das jetzt auch bei der applikations-variante.
Vielen dank dir.


@Illuvatar:


			
				Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dazu sag ich nur:
> ...
> [\quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Feb 2005)

Hm das liegt am Opera :/ Den muss ich echt mal abschaffen, erst schafft er kein neues Flash zu installieren und jetzt so was  Mit dem Internet Explorer tut es schön.
OS: Win XP SP2


----------



## amlug (13. Feb 2005)

Am besten ist immer noch Mozilla


----------



## Grizzly (14. Feb 2005)

Ähm, nettes Spiel. Sieht auch ganz gut aus. Aber es ruckelt hier bei mir wie die Sau will sagen: Es läuft echt schleppend. Das Bild bewegt sich immer so 2 Sekunden und friert dann für 3 weitere Sekunden ein. Was sind denn die Mindestanforderungen für das Applet?


----------



## dronus (14. Feb 2005)

Hallo Grizzly,
wegen der Antialias & Transparenteffekten der Grafik und der sehr langsamen Software-Soundengine von Java brauchst du ~1GHz, dann läuft es auf der vorgesehenen Framerate. Allerdings gibt es immernoch bei einigen Browsern/VMs schlechte Leistung durch unregelmäßigkeiten bei den vom Browser gelieferten Multitasking und den hardwareabhängigen Bitmaps.

Wenn du >800mhz hast (hab ich hier) sollte es eigentlich schon spielbar sein, ab ~1Ghz mit flüssig. Darüber wird es nicht mehr schneller.  Wenns am Browser lietgt, kannst du einfach das Applet downloaden, das selbe JAR ist auch als Application startbar. (Nur Online-Highscore geht dann nicht) wo es meistens schneller läuft.

Ansonsten sollte ich vielleicht den Sound abschaltbar machen, würd ~30% Leistung sparen (also etwa 300MhZ, unglaublich..)

mfg
Paul


----------



## Grizzly (14. Feb 2005)

Hi, also ich hab' hier 'nen Athlon XP 2400+ stehen. Da sollte es zumindest nicht am Proz. liegen. Aber vielleicht liegt es an der Grafikkarte. Da hab' ich nämlich nur 'ne ATI Rage128 Pro. Ist halt ein Bürorechner.


----------



## dronus (15. Feb 2005)

uff... nee... das sollte bei der Maschine mehr als flüssig laufen...  Würd als nächstes mal auf den Browser als Ursache tippen...


----------



## Grizzly (15. Feb 2005)

dronus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> uff... nee... das sollte bei der Maschine mehr als flüssig laufen...  Würd als nächstes mal auf den Browser als Ursache tippen...


Mozilla 1.7.5 mit Java 1.4.2_06.


----------



## dronus (15. Feb 2005)

@Griz.. sorry, dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter. Ich hab dieses Problem selber noch nicht gesehen, hab aber auch nicht alzuviele verschiedene Testumgebungen.

Btw. Hat irgendjemand noch Vorschläge zum Spielinhalt (siehe Thread-Titel...   )


----------



## Grizzly (15. Feb 2005)

Hm, okay, auf meinem Rechner zu Hause (Mozilla 1.7.5, Java RE 1.4.2_06, Athlon XP 3200+, GeForce3) läuft es wie Butter an der Sonne. ???:L


----------

